# Neon dotty back question



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi I have set up a nano reef and everything is going awesome, I have a 5 gallon nano, with mushrooms, a candy cane, 1 cb neon dotty, 2 Astraea snails, 2 ceriths, and 1 red leg hermit.

My tank has cycled I have 12lbs of live rock, a 3in sand bed, a 40g (150gph) adjustable flow filter, 25w heater, and led reef lights. 

Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0
Nitrates 15ppm
Ph: 8.3
Specific gravity: 1.024

I do a 15% weekly water change with r/o and instant ocean salt mix

I know dotty backs are aggressive but at my lfs that I got mine at they kept them separate from each other but in one tank they had damesles, in the other shark nose gobies, and in the other some other gobies with thier dotty backs, can I put I goby in with my dotty back? Also are cb dotty backs less aggressive than wild caught ones, the guy at the Lfs told me they had my dotty bak and the shark nose gobies in there for 2 weeks without any issues, until I took the dottyback. Anyone help google has come up with nothing!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No. 
5 gallons is too small a tank for a fish that size, and adding any more is a very bad idea.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

weird I saw some stocking suggestions in some books, some had neons in tanks as small as 2 gallons....


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Neon dotty back or neon gobies? One stays smaller than you shift key, whereas the other gets larger than a space bar and doesn't stop moving. Either way, in five gallons, even one fish is pushing it.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Dotty back, and I know  I was just curious in case I upgrade to something bigger


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

If you upgrade, the dottyback would get along with almost anything except for similar looking fish or other dottybacks.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

so the CB ones are less aggressive?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

What's "CB"?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Captive bred


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, much less aggressive.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome, he seems to enjoy killing my hermits, any good snails that eat detrius other than what I have


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

:lol: He still sounds just a wee bit aggressive, don't you think?


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

He'll tackle the hermits off the live rock lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

